# Question about brushing/blade



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

We just received the FURminator (4 inch blade). It seems to work great, but is it just me or -- is it not a good idea to remove so much of the undercoat?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We've used a Furminator on Gunnar for the last 2 years. 
No matter how much we same to take, there is always more hair.

I've never heard of anyone else having an issue, but maybe some of the groomers or techs can give better input.


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

How often do you use it on Gunnar? I brush Xenos every 3 days or so. Maybe I can do it every week with the FURm, you think?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't see why not. You can also check their website for more info if you have questions.
We do both Gunnar and Cass kind of as needed. They're always shedding, but when it seems to be worse, we brush more often. Not as much this time of year, it gets below zero quite a bit here.


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

I love love LOVE the FURminator!!! I use it probably every other day, and there is ALWAYS more hair! Just remember, it doesn't actually require much pressure, or you could hurt your pup's skin.


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! He has short fur, so I need to watch out. It looks pretty sharp.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I believe dogs have fur and undercoat for a reason. The furminator tends to overdo it. I would be conservative, if the dog is actually blowing coat, that is one thing, but to take out fur that is attached is tooo much. I've seen dogs over furminated and they take forever to recover their beautiful coats.
I think an undercoat rake and a slicker followed by a bristle brush is sufficient grooming for most coats.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> I believe dogs have fur and undercoat for a reason. The furminator tends to overdo it. I would be conservative, if the dog is actually blowing coat, that is one thing, but to take out fur that is attached is tooo much. I've seen dogs over furminated and they take forever to recover their beautiful coats.
> I think an undercoat rake and a slicker followed by a bristle brush is sufficient grooming for most coats.



I'm with this. We have a furminator, but I find it gets too many guard hairs. I much prefer the undercoat rake. This way I only ever get out undercoat and a good 15 minutes brushing will get out a pretty significant amount.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You do have to be careful with the Furminator. Overuse can result in a decimated coat.

I tried one for awhile and didn't like the effect it had on coats. I work hard to get those coats full and pretty. Went back to convetional tools .

If I do occassionally feel the need to really remove more coat, i like the Mars Coat King with wide blades. These can remove too much hair and leave you with a bald dog with over use.

http://www.groomersmall.com/coat_kings.htm#Guide


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

What stinks is our dog sat to get brushed down with this thing. I had posted on a different board here earlier about his reluctance to get his nails trimmed and fur brushed out. He sat for the FURm and although I think that part is great, I am skeptical what this can do to his coat long term. I may space out using this thing just to be sure.


----------

